# net.wlan0 and wpa_supplicant [SOLVED]

## cwr

Does anyone know how to stop net.wlan0 using wpa_supplicant?  I don't have wpa_supplicant

installed, so on boot the initialisation of net.wlan0 fails.  None of the net.xxx files refer to

wpa_supplicant anywhere, and I can't find it mentioned anywhere under /etc.

I've tried "!wpa_supplicant" in /etc/conf.d/net, and that doesn't help either.

Thanks - Will

----------

## cwr

OK, problem solved - it's some sort of glitch in OpenRC 0.9.4, or the current stage3,

or both.  The answer is to delete /lib/rc/net/wpa_supplicant; I can't find out how

rc gets to run that file, but without it net.wlan0 initialises correctly (note that I

haven't got wpa_supplicant on my system).

The problem is also mentioned here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-909984.html

Will

----------

